# Auto Scan USB Drives with SAV



## DCLXVI666 (Nov 7, 2007)

Does anyone know of a way to automatically scan a USB drive or any kind of external media automatically when it is plugged in using Symantec Anti Virus 10?


----------



## lexicon (Sep 10, 2006)

hi dclxvi666
right now i'm using KAV and if i had to scan i would write a batch file
usbscan.bat ( KAV works fine .)

```
C:\path to the main executable\avp scan X:\
```
where X: is USB drive
i hope you can do the same with Symantech Antivirus too.
just my opinion.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

AVG Free scans a USB drive everytime one is plugged in.


----------



## lexicon (Sep 10, 2006)

really ???.. AVG Free edition has such feature..
Do we have to configure it. ?? or it is a Default option ??
i'm surely going to try that..


----------



## DCLXVI666 (Nov 7, 2007)

I know of AVG as I use it on all of my home computers and I love it. The thing is, I am concerned with my network at work. I work for Raytheon as a contractor for the US Government. For some reason, the DoD has a wierd phobia of open source/free programs and tend to stick with the most popular and well known programs which is why I am concerned with Symantec.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Well AVG Free caught a virus twice that was on my friend's usb stick. And I did not ask for it to do a scan.


----------

